

The first iPad electronic health record, DrChrono, gets major update - d8niel
http://www.imedicalapps.com/2011/04/ipad-electronic-health-record-drchrono-review/

======
trafficlight
Why does the most expensive plan have a setup fee of $3499, while it's waived
for the cheaper plans? Is it the medical billing integration?

~~~
veb
Most probably. I've spent the last 4 months simply getting a value to be sent
from a custom application to a medical billing system . . .

Nice review, it was relevant to my interests.

